# My before and after dbol cycle



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

O


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good results.... you must of kept your diet very clean!!!!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Good results there mate!

What was your dose? And how long did you run it for?


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

O


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Echo said:


> Good results there mate!
> 
> What was your dose? And how long did you run it for?


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Another shot


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

250g protein in each meal?  gta try me some of that then!

So over a kg of protein per day?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

A Kilo of protein a day? What were you on 5000k cals a day?


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

That's a hell of a lot of protein per meal for someone your size, was that with shakes added in or all solid food?


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

O


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Heisenberg. said:


> That's a hell of a lot of protein per meal for someone your size, was that with shakes added in or all solid food?


Shakes were included


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

TROLL

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/250616-what-can-i-take-go-gain-lean-mass-good-size-please-advice-would-much-appr-6.html


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think its a typo he means 250g protein a day lol.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

I kept the protein in take high for almost 3 weeks only then took it down abit


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> TROLL
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/250616-what-can-i-take-go-gain-lean-mass-good-size-please-advice-would-much-appr-6.html


Yup thats me ! Anything wrong there ?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

remarko said:


> I kept the protein in take high for almost 3 weeks only then took it down abit


SO was it 250g a day or per meal ?


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

I would say a kilo and a bit a day


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> SO was it 250g a day or per meal ?


I wasn't accurate all the time to weight it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@remarko in your previous thread you put a pic up of your condition back in 2013!! the same pic is up in this thread, with you saying its now after your cycle..

Also someone in your other thread asked you to put a pic up with you holding your name infront of you!!! but you couldnt do it...

stop wasting peoples time with your bullsh!t you sad cnut


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> @remarko in your previous thread you put a pic up of your condition back in 2013!! the same pic is up in this thread, with you saying its now after your cycle..
> 
> Also someone in your other thread asked you to put a pic up with you holding your name infront of you!!! but you couldnt do it...
> 
> stop wasting peoples time with your bullsh!t you sad cnut


No need to be rude to start with !!!! I'll take a pic in 5 min to prove you wrong, manners is not for everyone.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> No need to be rude to start with !!!! I'll take a pic in 5 min to prove you wrong, manners is not for everyone.


look forward to this pic!! or photoshop pic.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

remarko said:


> No need to be rude to start with !!!! I'll take a pic in 5 min to prove you wrong, manners is not for everyone.


5 minutes is up :whistling:


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you read this or do you want another one ???


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Obviously a little 2ft weasel, wishing he had muscle...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

another one please, doing a handstand


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Obviously a little 2ft weasel, wishing he had muscle...


Do you want me to hold you're name lol ???


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Tom Daley's gotten a lot bigger.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

My opologies!!

we have a lot of trolls on here..... and to be honest you are in very good shape for someone with very little knowledge!!!

you must have very good ginetics...

I wish you all the best with your goals!! while I slope off feeling a cnt


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> My opologies!!
> 
> we have a lot of trolls on here..... and to be honest you are in very good shape for someone with very little knowledge!!!
> 
> ...


Excellent recovery mate real men apologise and admit when they are wrong  must admit I had my doubts about him too lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Excellent recovery mate real men apologise and admit when they are wrong  must admit I had my doubts about him too lol.


I always stand up to my mistakes... this guy will go a long way with the right guidence


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

remarko said:


> This was hard lol made here is your shoot !!!! I play and teach capoeira so it was easy haha


LMAO nice one.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LMAO nice one.


One Handed hand stand haha


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> This was hard lol made here is your shoot !!!! I play and teach capoeira so it was easy haha


 :lol: ok ok dont rub it in mate, I was starting to like you :lol:


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ok ok dont rub it in mate, I was starting to like you :lol:


I'm not man haha I'm just saying you know !!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> I'm not man haha I'm just saying you know !!!!


Any advice you need ask away... you have a very good base to start with..


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Ask you can see in the shot got black tape on my triceps tendons as both of them hurts badly when I try to do skull crashes but stopped it and letting it heal now so as my quads tendons too due to heavy squats !!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Legend. Ace photo.

Good gains. Very good gains.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

remarko said:


> Ask you can see in the shot got black tape on my triceps tendons as both of them hurts badly when I try to do skull crashes but stopped it and letting it heal now so as my quads tendons too due to heavy squats !!





Jay.32 said:


> My opologies!!
> 
> we have a lot of trolls on here..... and to be honest you are in very good shape for someone with very little knowledge!!!
> 
> ...


Fair play jay good post.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> Ask you can see in the shot got black tape on my triceps tendons as both of them hurts badly when I try to do skull crashes but stopped it and letting it heal now so as my quads tendons too due to heavy squats !!


We all have a certain exersise that we cant do with out causing problems. Years ago, everytime I trained shoulders I couldnt move my neck!! so each week I took one exersise away until I found the prob. It was was dumbell press!! I can press 120 straight bar!! but even light dumbell press causes probs with my neck. So I can never do shoulder dumbell press.

Take scull crushers away


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> We all have a certain exersise that we cant do with out causing problems. Years ago, everytime I trained shoulders I couldnt move my neck!! so each week I took one exersise away until I found the prob. It was was dumbell press!! I can press 120 straight bar!! but even light dumbell press causes probs with my neck. So I can never do shoulder dumbell press.
> 
> Take scull crushers away


Ever tried dumbbell skull crushers?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

J4MES said:


> Ever tried dumbbell skull crushers?


They are fine... thats a tricep exercise, not shoulder press


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> They are fine... thats a tricep exercise, not shoulder press


Sorry mate I quoted the wrong person!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

If your a troll, your in a pretty bloody good shaped troll.

Glad to see you did the handstand one lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

remarko said:


> This was hard lol made here is your shoot !!!! I play and teach capoeira so it was easy haha


Lmao


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Lmao


I know we got to do what we got to do lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

By 250g protein per meal do u mean 250g food weight per meal? Ie. 250g chicken, 250g beef etc?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I wouldn't say a meal! 1kg of protein a day = that's like 3/4kg of chicken a day!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

remarko said:


> This was hard lol made here is your shoot !!!! I play and teach capoeira so it was easy haha


both legs required in the pic or no handstand, I call bu11sh1t


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

J4MES said:


> I wouldn't say a meal! 1kg of protein a day = that's like 3/4kg of chicken a day!!


Mate just eat ! This is all I got to say to you !


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> both legs required in the pic or no handstand, I call bu11sh1t


Bless !!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm sure you put in the work as well mate and not trying to take anything away from your success, but good god, was your ancestor a Greek god?

You surely must have some impressive genetics to build that kind of mass on D-bol and actually shred up more whilst consuming the amount of kcals/pro/carbs you posted on here.

Majority of people who ate like that whilst on the same cycle would end up looking like a bloated whale.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Impressive results mate if they're really just dbol then damn you shoud try pinning next, you'll love the difference 

and btw you haven't answered anyone: do you eat 250g protein per meal as in 1kg per day? that's 4000 calories from just protein.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

700g carbs and 1kg+ protein a day..

?????????????????????????


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

MattTwoWheels said:


> 700g carbs and 1kg+ protein a day..
> 
> ?????????????????????????


I make that 6800 calories a day. Hummm ????


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Looking well :thumb:


Thank you beautiful


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> 700g carbs and 1kg+ protein a day..
> 
> ?????????????????????????


Sorry I didn't pay attention it was way less mate around 500G brown rice and one kg lean steak and chicken Brest


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Really nice transformation. How did you tackle the boating from dbol? Just plain good diet?

Really good transformation.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Really nice transformation. How did you tackle the boating from dbol? Just plain good diet?
> 
> Really good transformation.


Yeah clean diet helped a lot but I did get bloated as well !! Thanks man


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Cronus said:


> I'm sure you put in the work as well mate and not trying to take anything away from your success, but good god, was your ancestor a Greek god?
> 
> You surely must have some impressive genetics to build that kind of mass on D-bol and actually shred up more whilst consuming the amount of kcals/pro/carbs you posted on here.
> 
> Majority of people who ate like that whilst on the same cycle would end up looking like a bloated whale.


I'm Egyptian I guess that helped lol hence big Ramy haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

remarko said:


> Thank you beautiful


Write @MissMartinez name on your mid section and take a pic .


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

ewen said:


> Write @MissMartinez name on your mid section and take a pic .


Ha Ha will do ????????


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If this is genuine, then that's some crazy gains from dbol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> If this is genuine, then that's some crazy gains from dbol!


Lets see how good his photoshop skills are


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

remarko said:


> Sorry I didn't pay attention it was way less mate around 500G brown rice and one kg lean steak and chicken Brest


That's not 1kg of protein then and not 500g carbs, they are not 100% carbs per weight


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> If this is genuine, then that's some crazy gains from dbol!


I was eating like a donkey !!!!!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> That's not 1kg of protein then and not 500g carbs, they are not 100% carbs per weight


With allllllll the respect to the diet plans !!!! All what I can say is eat well as much as I did and train smart !!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> That's not 1kg of protein then and not 500g carbs, they are not 100% carbs per weight


Plus this is what I did any way !! Good bad I guess worked ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

remarko said:


> With allllllll the respect to the diet plans !!!! All what I can say is eat well as much as I did and train smart !!


I don't want to sound condescending here mate but by pics it appears I have a considerable amount more muscle than you so the advice isn't needed and that's bad advice as a whole. The nutrition is just as important as the training, if not more. Just saying eat away and train smart isn't good advice at all.

Do you think thats what the pro's do? My friend is a UK natural Pro and finished 3rd in the Miami World Pro show, do you think he justs 'eats well', no its a very precise and calculated diet.

Back to the point i was trying to make in case there are beginners reading this and think thats how it works, you said you had 1kg of protein a day, you didnt... you had 1kg in weight of your protein source a day, this is a far different figure to what you initially stated as chicken alone is approx 35% protein per 100g so thats 65% less than you were stating


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> I don't want to sound condescending here mate but by pics it appears I have a considerable amount more muscle than you so the advice isn't needed and that's bad advice as a whole. The nutrition is just as important as the training, if not more. Just saying eat away and train smart isn't good advice at all.
> 
> Do you think thats what the pro's do? My friend is a UK natural Pro and finished 3rd in the Miami World Pro show, do you think he justs 'eats well', no its a very precise and calculated diet.
> 
> Back to the point i was trying to make in case there are beginners reading this and think thats how it works, you said you had 1kg of protein a day, you didnt... you had 1kg in weight of your protein source a day, this is a far different figure to what you initially stated as chicken alone is approx 35% protein per 100g so thats 65% less than you were stating


Ok ! Thank you for bringing this to my attention


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Remarko you may have put pics up with your name, weather that is you or a friend I dont know!!!

But you sure dont have a clue about diet/nutrition!! and there is no way you can be in that condition from 7 weeks dbol with that amount of carbs protein consumed... you would be bloated.

By the way 50g protein per meal is plenty. I would love to see the size of your fridge/freezer that you store all the protein source in.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> Nice physique (Nohomo)
> 
> Love the trunks too (Nohomo)
> 
> You're pretty fit (Nohomo)


****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Here we go!!!


I was gonna suggest he wrote your username on his sausage but it's a long username and he's not me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

He may well put another pic up.... but he is a fraud..

250g protein per meal!!!! Bolox...


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Remarko you may have put pics up with your name, weather that is you or a friend I dont know!!!
> 
> But you sure dont have a clue about diet/nutrition!! and there is no way you can be in that condition from 7 weeks dbol with that amount of carbs protein consumed... you would be bloated.
> 
> By the way 50g protein per meal is plenty. I would love to see the size of your fridge/freezer that you store all the protein source in.


Hahaha you made me laugh !! Dude why you're not sure ! Why the concern that much ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Remarko you may have put pics up with your name, weather that is you or a friend I dont know!!!
> 
> But you sure dont have a clue about diet/nutrition!! and there is no way you can be in that condition from 7 weeks dbol with that amount of carbs protein consumed... you would be bloated.
> 
> By the way 50g protein per meal is plenty. I would love to see the size of your fridge/freezer that you store all the protein source in.


Agreed, Dianabols effect on glycogenolysis is very strong which means to keep 'water' off the carb intake generally has to be moderate to low


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> Hahaha you made me laugh !! Dude why you're not sure ! Why the concern that much ?


to be honest, fair doos to you, even though you cant answer any questions put to you on diet/nutrition!! you have still managed to keep us in this thread all day.. As trolls doo.

I wont waste anymore time in here.

All the best with future trolling. :thumbup1:


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> to be honest, fair doos to you, even though you cant answer any questions put to you on diet/nutrition!! you have still managed to keep us in this thread all day.. As trolls doo.
> 
> I wont waste anymore time in here.
> 
> All the best with future trolling. :thumbup1:


I'm finding this so funny ! Mate I have no reason to lie to start with I can take another pic with your name tag on it ? But it seems like your not having any of it !!! Lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

remarko said:


> I'm finding this so funny ! Mate I have no reason to lie to start with I can take another pic with your name tag on it ? But it seems like your not having any of it !!! Lol


Just to state, i don't question that this is you but I do question the facts you have given. I could be worng but I have been on this forum long enough to notice certain trends, I also have enough steroid and nutrtion knowledge to know the realistics as do a lot of long standing members on this forum


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> I'm finding this so funny ! Mate I have no reason to lie to start with I can take another pic with your name tag on it ? But it seems like your not having any of it !!! Lol


Ok give me an example of 1 of your meals, with the amounts you have given? state how much and what is on your plate? or do you have to put it all in a bucket.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Ok give me an example of 1 of your meals, with the amounts you have given? state how much and what is on your plate? or do you have to put it all in a bucket.


Ok I use to by ready brown rice for a £1 takes 2 min to heat up in the microwave and to big steaks the brown rice is 250G the steak was 200 to 250G I swear !!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> Ok I use to by ready brown rice for a £1 takes 2 min to heat up in the microwave and to big steaks the brown rice is 250G the steak was 200 to 250G I swear !!!!


So now your changing it from 250g protein!! to 250g weight of meat.

this is now making me laugh


----------



## OliverJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Lads, I think you're lost in translation.

Pretty sure he means 250g of meat per meal rather than grams of protein.

As for carbs, can't really explain that one lol.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

remarko said:


> Ok I use to by ready brown rice for a £1 takes 2 min to heat up in the microwave and to big steaks the brown rice is 250G the steak was 200 to 250G I swear !!!!


Ok so you weren't taking in 200-250g of protein, it was the weight of the protein based food. in this case ~80g of protein in this meal, this is now making more sense


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

This thread has been a very amusing read on my dinner hour...

Please continue


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Remarko mate don't take it as a personal attack, post everything we're asking to verify your story then you can become a PT to all of us, you've obviously figured out something we haven't ^^


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry it's misunderstanding then the whole time I was talking about weight of meat !!! I apologise didn't make this clear enough no wonder you were going mental hahaha


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> Remarko mate don't take it as a personal attack, post everything we're asking to verify your story then you can become a PT to all of us, you've obviously figured out something we haven't ^^


I work as a PT and I'm trying but it seems it's not working haha


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

OliverJ said:


> Lads, I think you're lost in translation.
> 
> Pretty sure he means 250g of meat per meal rather than grams of protein.
> 
> As for carbs, can't really explain that one lol.


THANK YOUUUUUU


----------



## OliverJ (Mar 1, 2012)

@Remark Do you mean 250g of meat per meal mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OliverJ said:


> Lads, I think you're lost in translation.
> 
> Pretty sure he means 250g of meat per meal rather than grams of protein.
> 
> *As for carbs, can't really explain that one lol*.


He will dig his way out of this one soon...


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ok so you weren't taking in 200-250g of protein, it was the weight of the protein based food. in this case ~80g of protein in this meal, this is now making more sense


We finally got there lol


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> He will dig his way out of this one soon...


Ok the carbs I repeated the brown rice 2 to 3 times a day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

In this thread in 2013 he is asking for advice on what aas to use. look at the picture he has put up!!! it clearly shows the condition he says he got from his dbol!! but the pic was taken before taking dbol. Fraud

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/250616-what-can-i-take-go-gain-lean-mass-good-size-please-advice-would-much-appr-5.html


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> He will dig his way out of this one soon...


But honestly mate what have I done to you that bad to keep attacking me like that ? lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> He will dig his way out of this one soon...


approx 350g protein

approx 500g carbs

thats 3400 calories, remarko how many grams of fat were you on?

Looking at your size though with the increased rate of glycogenolysis, 500g carbs, 3400 caloris not including fats so lets estimate 4000 calories and remaining at that condition would be extremely impressive IMO


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> In this thread in 2013 he is asking for advice on what aas to use. look at the picture he has put up!!! it clearly shows the condition he says he got from his dbol!! but the pic was taken before taking dbol. Fraud
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/250616-what-can-i-take-go-gain-lean-mass-good-size-please-advice-would-much-appr-5.html


Okey I'll Take more another one lol I was on this photo 78kg now I'm 80kg


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

remarko said:


> Ok the carbs I repeated the brown rice 2 to 3 times a day


ok getting some actual facts out now so max of 750g brown rice a day, any other carb sources? this is still a fair amount of carbs


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> approx 350g protein
> 
> approx 500g carbs
> 
> ...


I play capoeira which burns hell a lot of calories I guess that helped


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow great results


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah morning cereals with nuts and milk


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> ok getting some actual facts out now so max of 750g brown rice a day, any other carb sources? this is still a fair amount of carbs


Yes cereal in the morning with nuts and milk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Remarko, what brand of Dbol was it you used?


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

That was me

Before taking anything at all but lost weight for a while then couldn't come back with weight again and then did my cycle


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Mirin white teeth in first picture (Nohomo)


Dude you ****?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i suppose this is possible after 1 dbol cycle however the before gear and after gear pics are years apart :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> i suppose this is possible after 1 dbol cycle however the before gear and after gear pics are years apart :lol:


Thank you Ewen... its Knobs like this that ruin the site.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> No I just love looking and topless men, girls don't appeal to me. (Nohomo)


pretty sure thats ****, you may want to get checked out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> pretty sure thats ****, you may want to get checked out.


how would the docs test for gay ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe he ran 15 miles every morning


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Maybe he ran 15 miles every morning


on his way to the gym for fasting cardio of course


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Not sure if srs


I r serious, this r serious thread.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

ewen said:


> how would the docs test for gay ? :lol:


gaydar, apparently it's a real thing!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

So we don't know the brand of Dbol then? or is Google giving too many options


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> Remarko, what brand of Dbol was it you used?


It's French one and one from Thailand


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't want to be his client now his accusing me hahahaha


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

remarko said:


> I didn't want to be his client now his accusing me hahahaha


OOOPS!!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

remarko said:


> I didn't want to be his client now his accusing me hahahaha


Wow Jay you never PM me price lists. What is this, racism.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

remarko said:


> I didn't want to be his client now his accusing me hahahaha


Oh god. Wait for the fireworks.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Mey said:


> Wow Jay you never PM me price lists. What is this, racism.


I'm sure be will now haha


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

remarko said:


> I didn't want to be his client now his accusing me hahahaha


:no: thats a low blow!


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

With regards to his carb intake, he has those uncle ben micro rice things, theyre 250g each- 75g carbs.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This threads going to turn hot for the platinum member. -grabs popcorn-


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely low blow posting that screen shot, but then again the OP is obviously a numpty, it was dumb giving a character like that the ammo to start with.

Just on a side note, it's not hard for a troll to Photoshop a PM screen shot.......


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Mey said:


> This threads going to turn hot for the platinum member. -grabs popcorn-


I can't stop laughing haha


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

remarko said:


> I can't stop laughing haha


If that pm is genuine then shame on you for posting it.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Definitely low blow posting that screen shot, but then again the OP is obviously a numpty, it was dumb giving a character like that the ammo to start with.
> 
> Just on a side note, it's not hard for a troll to Photoshop a PM screen shot.......


Mate for god sake will you all give up !!! Want me take a dam photo holding your name I'm

Tired !!!!! I'm

Not saying I'm Ronny Colman !!!! Plus Jay was swearing at me for no god dam reason !!!! Rude I havnt even said a word back

To him !!!! What's all this **** about !??? I said what I did and take end off wants more photos I don't mind rather than that please give your self and me a break !!!!!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> If that pm is genuine then shame on you for posting it.


And it's not shame on him to call me a dick and a **** in here ??? Why being rude ??? I would never do that but you dosnt have respect so I can't be blamed


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@remarko dont be an asshole, Private messages are private for a reason. delete that sh*t.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

remarko said:


> Mate for god sake will you all give up !!! Want me take a dam photo holding your name I'm
> 
> Tired !!!!! I'm
> 
> ...


I couldn't give two sh!ts what you look like, your posting demeanour resembles that of an attention seeking disruptive little troll. Go back under your bridge.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I couldn't give two sh!ts what you look like, your posting demeanour resembles that of an attention seeking disruptive little troll. Go back under your bridge.


There you go another bark !!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> @remarko dont be an asshole, Private messages are private for a reason. delete that sh*t.


Nah man I won't delete it as he has no reason to swear at me !!!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

remarko said:


> And it's not shame on him to call me a dick and a **** in here ??? Why being rude ??? I would never do that but you dosnt have respect so I can't be blamed


I am not being rude ? And for you to show that pm is much much worse than calling someone names you have no idea.


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I am not being rude ? And for you to show that pm is much much worse than calling someone names you have no idea.


Well I won't care less !! He didn't give a sh!t did he ??


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread bores me now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

****ing keyboard warrior goodbye!!!!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> ****ing keyboard warrior goodbye!!!!


Sorry mate ! You've rude


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

remarko said:


> Sorry mate ! You've rude


Stay the fck out of my face!!!!


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol at the people on this thread. All you need is a decent work ethic/time and you can get similar results if your diet is in check , you guys waste so much time debating if you need 30/40/50% carbs and forget that it is to do with cal in vs cal out, as long as you get decent amount of protein/fats you are all good. THis guys just does not jump to 20% bf then goes back to 10% in 5 weeks using anavar and **** like that. He is a prime example of a guy who does not misuse the edge that steroids give, maybe some of you should be taking notes from him (Most of guys avi's on here give me and my mates giggles)


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Well this thread went right the other way 

Was not expecting that!


----------



## remarko (Dec 19, 2013)

Heisenberg. said:


> Well this thread went right the other way
> 
> Was not expecting that!


haha it's all good haters will keep hating lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

School boy error tbh. Jay32 shouldn't have offered to sumone he didn't know! The guys a penis but


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> School boy error tbh. Jay32 shouldn't have offered to sumone he didn't know! The guys a penis but


Not sure who the fck you think you are calling me a penis, on something that was fck all to do with you!!!

But actually not really a school boy error!! as since remarko put that pm up and advertise me as a source, I now have doubled my customers!! I may get banned, but Ive already got all contacts set up.

Sales are going through the roof.

I fckin love this thread :thumb:


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure who the fck you think you are calling me a penis, on something that was fck all to do with you!!!
> 
> But actually not really a school boy error!! as since remarko put that pm up and advertise me as a source, I now have doubled my customers!! I may get banned, but Ive already got all contacts set up.
> 
> ...


Think he was calling remarko a penis, but you've pretty much just ensured you're getting banned with that reply lol!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

Heisenberg. said:


> Think he was calling remarko a penis, but you've pretty much just ensured you're getting banned with that reply lol!


yeah I read it that way to

I think that was a big hole you dug

mg:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

What a twist to the thread ..lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

OOOPS and the banhammer falls!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What a read, with ridiculous fails along the way.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

Epic!


----------



## The Jedi (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol....how the mighty fall!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure who the fck you think you are calling me a penis, on something that was fck all to do with you!!!
> 
> But actually not really a school boy error!! as since remarko put that pm up and advertise me as a source, I now have doubled my customers!! I may get banned, but Ive already got all contacts set up.
> 
> ...


A was saying he is a penis for posting that but I take it you are a touchy fella with that reply.

It was defo a school boy error tbh extra business or not! You should defo get banned now for saying that but drop me a pm before you go lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> A was saying he is a penis for posting that but I take it you are a touchy fella with that reply.
> 
> It was defo a school boy error tbh extra business or not! You should defo get banned now for saying that *but drop me a pm* before you go lol


Lmfao


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

More twists and turns then an episode of Eastenders


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

to be fair

bit sh*tty to post the PM. if you had an issue you should have reported it.

posting PMs is also a bannable offence


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Good transformation mate , but you couldn't of been eating 1kg of protine and 700g of carbs aday not even ewen eats that and he's a fat Cnut


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

remarkoble


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can confirm by 'gear' Jay meant 'gym gear' I had the same PM from him a few weeks ago and asked for a price list and his reply was ''GYM TANKS small/medium/large £8 each STRINGER VESTS small/medium/large also £8 each and WATER BOTTLES £5 each one size only'' I was very disappointed...


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

boy.. this really escalated quickly!! :whistling:

and lol, 700g of carbs and over 1kg of protein a day.. really need to start showing these threads to people i know down the gym... thanks for the laughs :lol:

edit: hands down, this thread is one of my favourite! would make a hell of a tv show


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mit4500 said:


> I can confirm by 'gear' Jay meant 'gym gear' I had the same PM from him a few weeks ago and asked for a price list and his reply was ''GYM TANKS small/medium/large £8 each STRINGER VESTS small/medium/large also £8 each and WATER BOTTLES £5 each one size only'' I was very disappointed...


£5 for a bottle of water? Fcuk I thought I was a Cnut charging £1 for refilled tap water bottles


----------



## Hanzo88 (Feb 25, 2014)

This thread has been absolute gold !! :-D


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone wants to pm me I'll do them a price list. You can pay me by PayPal.

The address is

[email protected]

And the supplies are all top grade muscle building stuff

You've got your creatine, your arginine... I'm talking bcaas the works. Been supplying a few guys on here with zma but currently not stocking the required PCT for that. Also check my website for a killer tribulus protocol , really brings out the medial head of the delts.


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> If anyone wants to pm me I'll do them a price list. You can pay me by PayPal.
> 
> The address is
> 
> ...


seems legit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> £5 for a bottle of water? Fcuk *I thought I was a Cnut *charging £1 for refilled tap water bottles


you, never :innocent:


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Geezer's chatting SH1T.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> If anyone wants to pm me I'll do them a price list. You can pay me by PayPal.
> 
> The address is
> 
> ...


Whatever Dave charges I'll beat it by 10%


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bear2012 said:


> Whatever Dave charges I'll beat it by 10%


Mate we should team up. Straight split 70/30.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Mate we should team up. Straight split 70/30.


I can live with 7%0 and your happy with 30% lets go!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I will order the raw zma from China


----------

